# FUCK YOUR LIFE, Amir Khan Has Signed His End Of The Contract For Floyd Fight



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Posted by: Boxing Clever on 12/30/2013 .

British fighter Amir Khan has announced he has signed a contract that could see him fight WBC welterweight champion Floyd Mayweather Jr. in the new year.

The 27-year-old, a former world champion and 2004 Olympic silver medallist, is waiting to learn whether Mayweather wants the fight.

The showdown could happen in Las Vegas on May 3, and Khan said on the Daily Mail website: "I am the one who signed the contract, I've signed my part of the contract, *they've not signed theirs.*

"*If he wants to fight Amir Khan then he should sign it.*"

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=73206


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Let us hope Floyd punks him and doesn't sign the contract


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

RIP Amir Khan (1986-2014). He was good people.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

If I was Floyd I would pass on his bitch ass just for running his mouth so much and I bet Floyd passes on him for it. We all know Floyd likes to announce his fights himself. Then Khan would have to take a fight, get his ass whipped and lose out all together on a Floyd fight.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Meh, let it happen. My guess is Khan gets thoroughly battered but it will be interesting too see if he can make it competitive.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Zzzzz ......


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

khan : Lol:: Patsch


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

disappointing..

only thing i'll look forward to is Floyd finally scoring a KO win..


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> If I was Floyd I would pass on his bitch ass just for running his mouth so much and I bet Floyd passes on him for it. We all know Floyd likes to announce his fights himself. Then Khan would have to take a fight, get his ass whipped and lose out all together on a Floyd fight.


"If he wants to fight Amir Khan then he should sign it."

yep we know Floyd don't like fools talking like that



Ilesey said:


> Meh, let it happen. My guess is Khan gets thoroughly battered but it will be interesting too see if he can make it competitive.


Seeing Floyd batter RENE would be better

RENE knows only to come forward

Amir outright runs when shit hits the fan

The beating Floyd puts on RENE would be longer than the one he puts on fragilemir


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

Surely the Amir fight makes more sense for Floyd dollars-wise than the Maidana fight? Neither guy does much for his legacy, so he might as well get paid!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Surely the Amir fight makes more sense for Floyd dollars-wise than the Maidana fight? Neither guy does much for his legacy, so he might as well get paid!


i'm sure Maidana got alot of buzz from beating Broner...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

FUCK YOU FLOYD. FUCK YOU SCHAEFER. FUCK YOU ELLERBE. I hope this shit flops like a motherfucker. Talking 200k buys total, UK and US combined. Seriously, fuck you guys for making this. This is a slap in the face to every boxer around Floyd's weight class. This motherfucker fought Diaz and got dropped, ducked a fight with Alexander in case he lost and STILL gets a Floyd fight and payday? FUCK THIS.

War Maidana!! Please take this fools spot on May 3rd.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan gonna make Floyd his puto.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


been dropped and hurt by 3 different guys, all weren't world class fighters


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like I'm the only guy who somewhat wants to see this. My viewpoint:

No matter who Floyd fights it will be a mismatch. He might as well make it an entertaining mismatch. KTFO somebody, and who better to KTFO but cocky ass Amir?

That said, I still think there's a chance for an Ortiz rematch. Victor is popular with the ladies, now, thanks to DWTS and is fighting in a couple weeks.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Just a heads up, the Daily Mail said the fight would be signed 'in a matter of days' two months ago. They ran an exclusive saying Espinoza is desperate for the fight to happen. Espinoza went on record to say that he had never even heard of the author, let alone given then a quote.

Same writer also said Lennox Lewis was coming out of retirement to fight Wlad for $100million.

I think the fight will happen, but the Daily Mail are full of shit


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


Not that I ever care about such shit, but can't help notice Khan is rockin' Nike socks in all those with his Reebok shit :think

:lol: :conf


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

sign the contract


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> been dropped and hurt by 3 different guys, all weren't world class fighters


Rachid Drilzane
Willie Limond
Michael Gomez
Breidis Prescott
Danny Garcia
Julio Diaz

all dropped him :think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan also said he'll fight pac if floyd doesnt sign LOL khan is a winner


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight is definately going down on may....khan has been touring around asia lately trying to get more exposure


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> RIP Amir Khan (1986-2014). He was good people.


1 problem.. Floyd is not a killer. He may UD him to death though.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

The funny thing about some of the posters bashing Khan is that you want Floyd to fight the guy Khan beat before! :lol:


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Executioner said:


>


TY...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> The funny thing about some of the posters bashing Khan is that you want Floyd to fight the guy Khan beat before! :lol:


which is pretty funny because I'm in the same boat :think

I honestly think Maidana would beat Khan right now though


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> been dropped and hurt by 3 different guys, all weren't world class fighters


You saying your boy DANI isn't a world class fighter?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i rather see pac vs khan. amir said hell fight him if floyd doesnt sign


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I don't dislike Khan, but this is going to be funny when Mayweather signs to fight Maidana instead.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Calm down


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Not that I ever care about such shit, but can't help notice Khan is rockin' Nike socks in all those with his Reebok shit :think


 Khan is no longer sponsored by Reebok and he is wearing his own "AK" branded boots


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Please, Please not Amir's son Maidana.

Come on Mayweather, fight Amir you pussy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> I don't dislike Khan, but this is going to be funny when Mayweather signs to fight Maidana instead.


I expect Mayweather to fight Amir's son, Marcos Rene Maidana.

Mayweather punked Devon Alexander and chose to fight Robert Guerrero.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

sign the contract and fight the King


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> Khan is no longer sponsored by Reebok and he is wearing his own "AK" branded boots


Interesting

THanks :cheers


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't think this fight is happening but we'll see ...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> which is pretty funny because I'm in the same boat :think
> 
> I honestly think Maidana would beat Khan right now though


:lol:

Absolutely.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Danny said:


> You saying your boy DANI isn't a world class fighter?


I'm saying 3 of those guys who dropped him weren't world class


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Don't think this fight is happening but we'll see ...


Normally I'd be pretty pissed... Now, I'm just looking at the reactions with amusement. :lol:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Normally I'd be pretty pissed... Now, I'm just looking at the reactions with amusement. :lol:


Ya, whatever. I still think it's plan C and Amir is feeling the heat and leaking info.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Mayweather don't want none of this


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather's a pussy


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Another cherry pick from the great one. A real fraud, more interested in money than his legacy. Typical ghetto outlook, never leaves no matter how much money he wants more. Reminds me of the episode in the Wire when the corner boy was treated to a meal in a fancy restaurant and knew he didn't belong there.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana knocks Khan out now and all y'all know it :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm saying 3 of those guys who dropped him weren't world class


Andre Ward was dropped too. Maidana's going to get picked apart too easily. He's going to be gunshy and inept. Amir is too, but not as much.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/df2IY1Angp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/df12BlAngV/


__
http://instagr.am/p/df03KTgnuy/

Mayweather stop running from slick brown fighters


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Another cherry pick from the great one. A real fraud, more interested in money than his legacy. Typical ghetto outlook, never leaves no matter how much money he wants more. Reminds me of the episode in the Wire when the corner boy was treated to a meal in a fancy restaurant and knew he didn't belong there.


:ibutt


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana ain't shit. He struggled and was trailing to JOSESITO LOPEZ. Amir would beat Maidana.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Another cherry pick from the great one. A real fraud, more interested in money than his legacy. Typical ghetto outlook, never leaves no matter how much money he wants more. Reminds me of the episode in the Wire when the corner boy was treated to a meal in a fancy restaurant and knew he didn't belong there.


This has got to be an alt of someone, this can't be the lance uppercut of ESB?


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Julio Diaz


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Speed Kills. Amir is too brown, too down for Floyd.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Damnit no comeback in mind, Gaul. You win.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Julio Diaz


Was coming off a draw against Shawn Porter when he fought Amir, and Shawn Porter went on to making EZ work of 'slick' Devon Alexander. Julio Diaz has a style and the power that's not good for Khan, Khan still beat him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Too Brown, too down, Watcha gonna do Floyd? Act a fool and fight Khan's leftovers.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck A MERE CON.



Maidana deserves the payday...It'll be funny when Trash Khan finds out Floyd picks Maidana instead, and then goes on to fight someone else on Floyd's undercard and ends up getting up KTFO again and lose his chance at ever getting Floyd. :rofl


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Mayweather is going to do a Bradley and duck Khan. These brothers just too scared to face the King


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Another cherry pick from the great one. A real fraud, more interested in money than his legacy. Typical ghetto outlook, never leaves no matter how much money he wants more. Reminds me of the episode in the Wire when the corner boy was treated to a meal in a fancy restaurant and knew he didn't belong there.


Lance!! 

Good to see you mayne! :hat


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Lance!!
> 
> Good to see you mayne! :hat


How you keeping?
:cheers


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan is most avoided fighter since Chop Chop.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Fuck A MERE CON.
> 
> Maidana deserves the payday...It'll be funny when Trash Khan finds out Floyd picks Maidana instead, and then goes on to fight someone else on Floyd's undercard and ends up getting up KTFO again and lose his chance at ever getting Floyd. :rofl


lol


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Come on Mayweather, fight Amir you pussy.


:rofl


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> lol


I agree :lol:


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Fuck A MERE CON.
> 
> Maidana deserves the payday...It'll be funny when Trash Khan finds out Floyd picks Maidana instead, and then goes on to fight someone else on Floyd's undercard and ends up getting up KTFO again and lose his chance at ever getting Floyd. :rofl


Are you butthurt that JMM without PEDs ducked Khan?


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Khan is most avoided fighter since Chop Chop.


Amir should fight Chop Chop. Chop Chop had a more convincing performance against McCloskey.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayweather deserves it giving the world what they wanted in his last one


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Amir should fight Chop Chop. Chop Chop had a more convincing performance against McCloskey.


I'd watch


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Nacho B on Khan as potential JMM opponent after Mayweather fight:

"Juan Manuel deserves to retire like a true champion and not as someone's stepping stone."


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> Are you butthurt that JMM without PEDs ducked Khan?


:lol: at JMM ducking Trash Khan

Juan had bigger fish to fry like Manny Pacquiao...which was seen as a far more dangerous fight at the time.

Try again, ******. :hi:


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

PBFred said:


> I'd watch


Me too. Cheeky upset, possibly.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley ducked Khan, JMM ducked Khan, Mayweather will duck Khan. Everybody ducking Khan.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Who invited fagboy lance?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> Nacho B on Khan as potential JMM opponent after Mayweather fight:
> 
> "Juan Manuel deserves to retire like a true champion and not as someone's stepping stone."


Which was what Trash Khan was seeing him as...Seeing how he looked against Floyd, of course they were having a hard on thinking he would look like shit above 135lbs.

Even wanted the fight in England, and most likely something like a 80-20 split in favor of Con...Team JMM rightfully told them to fuck off, and instead went up to fight the far greater and better Pacquiao.

Try agin, ******. :hi:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> been dropped and hurt by 3 different guys, all weren't world class fighters


Khans been down quite a few times more than that - Drilzane (although his feet were caught on the ropes iirc), Gomez, Limond, Precott, Diaz and Garcia


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :lol: at JMM ducking Trash Khan
> 
> Juan had bigger fish to fry like Manny Pacquiao...which was seen as a far more dangerous fight at the time.
> 
> Try again, ******. :hi:


Asian(********* variety) loving Mexican fagboy ducked Khan:

"They want to match him with Khan but I told [Marquez] that's not a fight to take lightly," Beristain told La Jornada.
"Khan is very strong and it's not a good fight right now because he's not fully recovered from the Mayweather fight, which was just brutal.
"I think it's better to get another opponent. He should not be exploited again. Juan Manuel deserves to retire like a true champion and not as someone's stepping stone."


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Bradley ducked Khan, JMM ducked Khan, Mayweather will duck Khan. Everybody ducking Khan.


Khan ducked Alexander, and a rematch against his first daddy Prescott. :hi:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> Nacho B on Khan as potential JMM opponent after Mayweather fight:
> 
> "Juan Manuel deserves to retire like a true champion and not as someone's stepping stone."


:lol:

Khan gonna kick your AZZ, just stick to Bradley...oh shit, he kick ur ass too.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :lol: at JMM ducking Trash Khan
> 
> Juan had bigger fish to fry like Manny Pacquiao...which was seen as a far more dangerous fight at the time.
> 
> Try again, ******. :hi:


:rofl @ Ducking khan to fight Pac


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Who invited fagboy lance?


You still pretending to be Black, so you can meet one of the brothers here and finally get that BBC again?

Reminds me yesterday I laughed hard when I seen that news story yesterday about the Woman claiming Mayweather has a 3 inch penis. Must be all the roids or maybe the myth of the BBC is finally being outed.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather deserves it giving the world what they wanted in his last one


Why I don't care. I knew these dudes would be back at it after a few months though.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Khan ducked Alexander, and a rematch against his first daddy Prescott. :hi:


Even JMM's daddy ducked Khan


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Bradley ducked Khan, JMM ducked Khan, Mayweather will duck Khan. Everybody ducking Khan.


Prescott will fight him again, he'll even do it at welter and prob ive khan 95% of the purse and anything else he wants.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl All is right at CHB


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Khan ducked Alexander, and a rematch against his first daddy Prescott. :hi:


Khan wanted Alexander.

Khan = Maidana's father. Deal with it. Facts are facts. It's not a fact that Khan will lose to Maidana in a rematch. You couldn't bet your mother's life on it.
Khan is beyond giving rematches to bums, he wants to practice in fights and KO5 a Zab Judah for the lolz


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> You still pretending to be Black, so you can meet one of the brothers here and finally get that BBC again?
> 
> Reminds me yesterday I laughed hard when I seen that news story yesterday about the Woman claiming Mayweather has a 3 inch penis. Must be all the roids or maybe the myth of the BBC is finally being outed.


Oh ok youre not lance. Johnstown? Onepunch?


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Thread is jumping pages faster than Mayweather would land straight rights on Khan's chinny chin chin.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> Asian(********* variety) loving Mexican fagboy ducked Khan:
> 
> "They want to match him with Khan but I told [Marquez] that's not a fight to take lightly," Beristain told La Jornada.
> "Khan is very strong and it's not a good fight right now because he's not fully recovered from the Mayweather fight, which was just brutal.
> "I think it's better to get another opponent. He should not be exploited again. Juan Manuel deserves to retire like a true champion and not as someone's stepping stone."


Actually i think you mean Asian (********* variety) slave owner JMM. Afterall, he has arguably the greatest asian boxer of all time as his bitch. :deal

Again, Team Trash Khan wanted JMM only after seeing how shitty he looked against Floyd, thinking it'll be a cakewalk since they thought he would look like shit above 135lbs.

JMM instead goes and schools, then later KTFO Manny Pacquiao for a far bigger paycheck, and sealing his legacy for good.

Try again, ******. :hi:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oh ok youre not lance. Johnstown? Onepunch?


Ya not enough emoticons


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Khans been promised this fight for a good year. After Molina he was all 'I wanna rematch Garcia' and then a couple of weeks later he forgot all about that and was saying he wants to go to Welter and fight Floyd despite two losses in succession and a shit performance than a guy who drew with an out and out journeyman a couple of fights beforehand.

I'm sure the plan was to get people to think he'd beaten the Carlos Molina and sell the fight on that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Ya not enough emoticons


Yep. Lance has a special kind of DBag thats hard to emulate


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Khan wanted Alexander.
> 
> Khan = Maidana's father. Deal with it. Facts are facts. It's not a fact that Khan will lose to Maidana in a rematch. You couldn't bet your mother's life on it.
> Khan is beyond giving rematches to bums, he wants to practice in fights and KO5 a Zab Judah for the lolz


Yeah he wanted Alexander so bad thats why he didn't fight him. :lol:

Of course he wont give a rematch to the bum that KHTFO, since Con was scared of getting KTFO again by that same bum. :rofl

How funny it's gonna be when somebody whom Con beat 3 years ago will get a shot at Mayweather instead of him. :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Actually i think you mean Asian (********* variety) slave owner JMM. Afterall, he has arguably the greatest asian boxer of all time as his bitch. :deal
> 
> Again, Team Trash Khan wanted JMM only after seeing how shitty he looked against Floyd, thinking it'll be a cakewalk since they thought he would look like shit above 135lbs.
> 
> ...


He went on to fight pot bellied Diaz after Nacho advised against the Khan fight which is FACT

No way a Urine drinking ****** would beat the KIng


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yep. Lance has a special kind of DBag thats hard to emulate


:lol:


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

Khan should fight Danny, winner fights Floyd. Floyd avenges Broner in the interim. :deal


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol: That can't be Lance, really?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> He went on to fight pot bellied Diaz after Nacho advised against the Khan fight which is FACT
> 
> No way a Urine rinking ****** would beat the KIng


:deal Khan is King and speed kills. Floyd knows that, hence why he wants to fight a dumbass called Maidana.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Khan should fight Danny, winner fights Floyd. Floyd avenges Broner in the interim. :deal


Danny-Guerrero is rumoured to be happening at 147, a good fight IMO, and if Danny wins, he fights Floyd. If Danny beats Guerrero, his resume would be very good..
W Khan
W Guerrero
W Matthysse
W Judah


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Prescott will fight him again, he'll even do it at welter and prob ive khan 95% of the purse and anything else he wants.


and Trash Khan will still duck. :lol:


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Khan should fight Danny, winner fights Floyd. Floyd avenges Broner in the interim. :deal


:deal

Danny vs Danny Jr on the undercard would be real nice.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

maidana saying they havent contacted him. fug hes fighting amir


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Yeah he wanted Alexander so bad thats why he didn't fight him. :lol:
> 
> Of course he wont give a rematch to the bum that KHTFO, since Con was scared of getting KTFO again by that same bum. :rofl
> 
> How funny it's gonna be when somebody whom Con beat 3 years ago will get a shot at Mayweather instead of him. :rofl:rofl:rofl


Alexander turned him down. 
Maidana got his ass beat by Khan. Khan has more strength at 147lbs, he was draining too much at 140lbs.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Prescott will fight him again, he'll even do it at welter and prob ive khan 95% of the purse and anything else he wants.


How I'd love for that to happen.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Why I don't care. I knew these dudes would be back at it after a few months though.


They will be at it when we are old and fat still #TMT cert., trying to tell kids they ain't what they used to be.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

only reason JMM got KO win over Pac is due to the cumulative effects of Khan punching the shit out of Pac at the Wild Card.

#Speed kills


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather has fought all styles but never someone faster than him.

#SpeedKills


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yep. Lance has a special kind of DBag thats hard to emulate


Little ****** virgin......:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn Floyd just ducked Maidana

Maidana KO1 Floyd

The brutal beating that scarred his nephew for life must be playing heavily on Floyds mind. He want none of that shit.#

:hey


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> He went on to fight pot bellied Diaz after Nacho advised against the Khan fight which is FACT
> 
> No way a Urine drinking ****** would beat the KIng


He fought Diaz after getting dominated by Floyd...most fighters around JMM's age would retire after receiving such a devastating defeat like that.

Of course he didn't beat the King...Mayweather was simply too much for him.

As for Queen Trash Khan, JMM was never obligated to fight him...JMM would rather have jumped up to fight a far more dangerous fighter like Pacquiao for a bigger paycheck and would be better for his legacy as well. :deal

But of course, pathetic Aqueer Khant cum loving queers like you wouldn't understand, and i wouldnt expect you to neither. :hi:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> only reason JMM got KO win over Pac is due to the cumulative effects of Khan punching the shit out of Pac at the Wild Card.
> 
> #Speed kills


:deal


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

Attacking the body is a great tactic against Floyd's L defense. Amir has a savage body attack in his locker, as shown by the Maidana & Zab fights.

Floyd don't want it with Amir.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Mayweather has fought all styles but never someone faster than him.
> 
> #SpeedKills


:deal Mayweather can't roll lightning.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd don't want any of Maidana's BWC drillin g him mid match and making him push an invisible shopping cart.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> He fought Diaz after getting dominated by Floyd...most fighters around JMM's age would retire after receiving such a devastating defeat like that.
> 
> Of course he didn't beat the King...Mayweather was simply too much for him.
> 
> ...


:rofl Damn I had no idea the Khan and Marquez fans had such disdain for eachother. I like both a lot :happy!!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Alexander turned him down.
> Maidana got his ass beat by Khan. Khan has more strength at 147lbs, he was draining too much at 140lbs.


Yah just like he was at 135lbs...Is that why he still got KTFO at 140lbs by Danny Garcia? :lol:

Khant scared of his daddies Prescott and Garcia. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> He fought Diaz after getting dominated by Floyd...most fighters around JMM's age would retire after receiving such a devastating defeat like that.
> 
> Of course he didn't beat the King...Mayweather was simply too much for him.
> 
> ...


:amir JMM aint shit on Amir. Amir too fast for JMM to even understand let alone time with counters.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oh ok youre not lance. Johnstown? Onepunch?


I agree ...

That's defo NOT Lance :verysad


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Capon-E >>> Justin Bieber


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl Damn I had no idea the Khan and Marquez fans had such disdain for eachother. I like both a lot :happy!!


Nah, that butthurt *** Mishima or whatever the fuck her name is just wanted to drop JMM's name into the convo cus of the clowning Khan was getting.

Thinking i'd get mad or some shit, when in reality im just keep on schooling him. :yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Yah just like he was at 135lbs...Is that why he still got KTFO at 140lbs by Danny Garcia? :lol:
> 
> Khant scared of his daddies Prescott and Garcia. :lol:


Danny HIT AND HOPE Garcia


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Blade is my guess (no snitch)


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

floyd dont want broners daddy


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :amir JMM aint shit on Amir. Amir too fast for JMM to even understand let alone time with counters.


JMM was too busy KTFO an ATG like Pacquiao, while he let lesser counter punchers KTFO Queen Khant.










:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Amir Khan beating a typical mediocre Mexican fighter called Barrera:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> JMM was too busy KTFO an ATG like Pacquiao, while he let lesser counter punchers KTFO Queen Khant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jajajajajaja

Danny HIT AND HOPE Garcia


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> They will be at it *when we are old and fat*
> still #TMT cert., trying to tell kids they ain't what they used to be.


!!!!!!1!??

:haye


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Nah, that butthurt *** Mishima or whatever the fuck her name is just wanted to drop JMM's name into the convo cus of the clowning Khan was getting.
> 
> Thinking i'd get mad or some shit, when in reality im just keep on schooling him. :yep


You angry that gay piss drinker got sonned by the midget bodybuilder and too scared to fight Khan


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Amir Khan beating a typical mediocre Mexican fighter called Barrera:


Brutal.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Khan getting dropped by a shot to shit Mexican journeyman :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Yah just like he was at 135lbs...Is that why he still got KTFO at 140lbs by Danny Garcia? :lol:
> 
> Khant scared of his daddies Prescott and Garcia. :lol:


Those pics of Juan and his are funny though :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> You angry that gay piss drinker got sonned by the midget bodybuilder and too scared to fight Khan


You mad cuz maidana is gonna get the fight against Floyd instead of Queen Khan, and your just bringing JMM's name into the convo cuz there's nothing you can do about it. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Brutal.


Not sure who this fighter is...I think it's Erik Morales...hard to see because of all of the blood Khan inflicted on his opponent.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

JMM got his shit pushed in by two BBC's. Too scared to face Khan's Brown Chappati


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> !!!!!!1!??
> 
> :haye


Keep working out, nothing will stop you from looking like Ric Flair in your 70s


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> JMM got his shit pushed in by two BBC's. Too scared to face Khan's Brown Chappati


Khan getting the BBC, the BLC, and shit even the BLBC :lol:

Queen Khan just loves getting gang banged by latinos and blacks. :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Trash Khan getting dropped by a shot to shit Mexican journeyman :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Those pics of Juan and his are funny though :lol:


They are good ones. I remember busting them out (no ****) on ESB when someone went at me for Oskee's queeny pics.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Someone should photoshop Mayweather, Schaefer and De La Hoyas face in this pic.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> They are good ones. I remember busting them out (no ****) on ESB when someone went at me for Oskee's queeny pics.


I gotta admit, they are quite funny.

Just a glimpse into JMM's sick twisted world of owning Asian slaves.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

> "*If he wants to fight Amir Khan then he should sign it.*"


This is why i dislike Khan. He has big mouth/ego, and never seem to learn from his mistakes. He's talking like he's the one who'll headline this fight and give Floyd a pay day. Only a few hardcore fans will support and buy this fight, it's up to the casual fans to make or break this fight, and i hope they choose the latter.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Someone should photoshop Mayweather, Schaefer and De La Hoyas face in this pic.


Why not Jr, Sr and Ellerbe?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


>


Khan looking so happy after getting a gift decision against a shot to shit Mexican journeyman. :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I gotta admit, they are quite funny.
> 
> Just a glimpse into JMM's sick twisted world of owning Asian slaves.


I think it was actually against you :lol:

And you responded with something along the lines of Marquez' yellow fever actually culminated with KTFO6 :lol: :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JMM's idea of random urine testing


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Khan getting the BBC, the BLC, and shit even the BLBC :lol:
> 
> Queen Khan just loves getting gang banged by latinos and blacks. :rofl


Your fighter is a proven *** in and out of the ring. Behold the evidence:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> This is why i dislike Khan. He has big mouth/ego, and never seem to learn from his mistakes. He's talking like he's the one who'll headline this fight and give Floyd a pay day. Only a few hardcore fans will support and buy this fight, it's up to the casual fans to make or break this fight, and i hope they choose the latter.


They are salesman holy fuck. It boggles my mind how people can get sore over a boxer having an ego.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> Your fighter is a proven *** in and out of the ring. Behold the evidence:


All i see is JMM with one of his many many asian slaves.

Oh that Juan...:yep


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think it was actually against you :lol:
> 
> And you responded with something along the lines of Marquez' yellow fever actually culminated with KTFO6 :lol: :rofl


it was, ya fucker. :lol:

I remember that convo we had.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> JMM's idea of random urine testing


Zoplite is going to wet his pants from that pic


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> This is why i dislike Khan. He has big mouth/ego, and never seem to learn from his mistakes. He's talking like he's the one who'll headline this fight and give Floyd a pay day. Only a few hardcore fans will support and buy this fight, it's up to the casual fans to make or break this fight, and i hope they choose the latter.


yep dude talks like he's a good talent when he's on the fast track to becoming a contender


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I think it was actually against you :lol:
> 
> And you responded with something along the lines of Marquez' yellow fever actually culminated with KTFO6 :lol: :rofl


:rofl

Thats a good one


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> JMM's idea of random urine testing


That Juan is a sick guy i swear...

Peeing on his slaves like that...the fuck does he think he is, R.Kelly now??


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> Zoplite is going to wet his pants from that pic


Who the fuck is Zoplite?? :huh


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Keep working out, nothing will stop you from looking like Ric Flair in your 70s


That's my future, huh? :lol:



turbotime said:


> They are good ones. I remember busting them out (no ****) on ESB when someone went at me for Oskee's queeny pics.


Shugar


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> All i see is JMM with one of his many many asian slaves.
> 
> Oh that Juan...:yep


drinks his own urine, fucks asian men and works with PEd's expert

This guy is your idol LOL it's not something to be proud about


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Juan has definitely got his cock sucked by that.. individual.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> drinks his own urine, fucks asian men and works with PEd's expert
> 
> This guy is your idol LOL it's not something to be proud about


You wish you had a bunch of asian slaves like Juan does, don't lie.

Instead you end up idolizing a china chin, jelly legged pakistani. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mishima said:


> drinks his own urine, fucks asian men and works with PEd's expert
> 
> This guy is your idol LOL it's not something to be proud about


memo-trained..


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like King Khan has come out of hiding!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Looks like King Khan has come out of hiding!


which begs the question how did his pasty AZZ even discover the forum


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You wish you had a bunch of asian slaves like Juan does, don't lie.
> 
> Instead you end up idolizing a china chin, jelly legged pakistani. :lol:


no thanks I'm no *** like yourself.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

In case you guys didn't know, this story and quote is from the Daily Mail - who straight up invent their news and quotes.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Looks like King Khan has come out of hiding!


???? I've always been Mishima from ESB days


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> it was, ya fucker. :lol:
> 
> I remember that convo we had.


:lol: Good stuff though :yep


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> which begs the question how did his pasty AZZ even discover the forum


No idea... it was shaping up to be an epic comeback with Lance_uttercunt coming back but sadly it doesn't like he's the real deal Lance.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> no thanks I'm no *** like yourself.


You got it all wrong, mayne.

See **** are usually the ones who take it up the pooper...the ones that give it are for the most part a bunch of sick individuals.

**** would be dudes like your idol Queen Khan, whos gotten his shit pushed in by latinos, blacks and all that...So Keep on idolizing your *** idol, ******. :hi:


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You got it all wrong, mayne.
> 
> See **** are usually the ones who take it up the pooper...the ones that give it are for the most part a bunch of sick individuals.
> 
> **** would be dudes like your idol Queen Khan, whos gotten his shit pushed in by latinos, blacks and all that...So Keep on idolizing your *** idol, ******. :hi:


is this how you justify your faggotry? *** is a *** regardless of who is doing the rooting


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Good stuff though :yep


Oh fo sho.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> is this how you justify your faggotry? *** is a *** regardless of who is doing the rooting


At the end of the day, you would still end up being the bigger ***, since you're the catcher, not the pitcher...just like your heroine Queen Khan. :hi:


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Turbotime Alt * banned*


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Whatever. I was going to be disappointed either way.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Khan going to talk his way out of the fight lol Mayweather's control freak mentality won't like how Khan is treating this opportunity.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

why not spend 2014 on both of them, then smash Garcia in May 2015.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> At the end of the day, you would still end up being the bigger ***, since you're the catcher, not the pitcher...just like your heroine Queen Khan. :hi:


you seem to be an expert in this area. JMM is a proven *** FACT :hi:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana will get the fight, he is the one with a belt at WW, Latino fan base and has the big win vs Lil Floyd to sell the fight. Khan doesn't even have a win at 147, is 2-2 in his last 4 fights and his fan base has shrinked since his KO loss to Garcia and shitty come back fights vs Molina (who?) and Diaz at catch weight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

mishima said:


> you seem to be an expert in this area. JMM is a proven *** FACT :hi:


By having pics of him dominating his asian slaves?

Alright then.

Queen Khan still sucks and ain't getting no Floyd fight. :hi:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Maidana will get the fight, he is the one with a belt at WW, Latino fan base and has the big win vs Lil Floyd to sell the fight. Khan doesn't even have a win at 147, is 2-2 in his last 4 fights and his fan base has shrinked since his KO loss to Garcia and shitty come back fights vs Molina (who?) and Diaz at catch weight.


Yep, and Marcos is now 4-0 (3KOs) in his last 4 since joining up with Coach Garcia. Only survivor Broner still took an ass whoopin out there too.

He truly looks to be an improved fighter of late :deal


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

mayweather dont want none of this


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Executioner said:


> mayweather dont want none of this


Old vid before Khan got brutalized by Garcia.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Executioner said:


> mayweather dont want none of this


That was cool :yep

(but also from a good while back )


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Looks like I'm the only guy who somewhat wants to see this. My viewpoint:
> 
> No matter who Floyd fights it will be a mismatch. He might as well make it an entertaining mismatch. KTFO somebody, and who better to KTFO but cocky ass Amir?
> 
> That said, I still think there's a chance for an Ortiz rematch. Victor is popular with the ladies, now, thanks to DWTS and is fighting in a couple weeks.


I agree, I think it'll be fun, and Khans speed could make it semi competitive. I don't think Floyd will stop him regardless, just not his style.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Executioner said:


> mayweather dont want none of this


I agree with this and why I have said this would be a good fight. Like Paulie said Khan is a hard guy to win rounds against, especially if you don't have the power to really hurt him...not saying Floyd can't hurt him, but I don't think Floyd would hurt him like Prescott or Maidana for example.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Alot of people are saying khan is shot and he isnt the same as b4 but he is fighting mayeather and he will be coming in the best shape of his life..mayweathrr will be fighting the best version of khan


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

guest said:


> Alot of people are saying khan is shot and he isnt the same as b4 but he is fighting mayeather and he will be coming in the best shape of his life..mayweathrr will be fighting the best version of khan


and it would still be a cakewalk for Floyd.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

guest said:


> Alot of people are saying khan is shot and he isnt the same as b4 but he is fighting mayeather and he will be coming in the best shape of his life..mayweathrr will be fighting the best version of khan


You make a good point.

This is something I'd thought about the other day, and makes Floyd's record and run even more impressive. EVERYBODY he fights, comes in with their absolute A-GAME....Every time out.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Who isnt a cakewalk for floyd?


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> You make a good point.
> 
> This is something I'd thought about the other day, and makes Floyd's record and run even more impressive. EVERYBODY he fights, comes in with their absolute A-GAME....Every time out.


Exactly


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

guest said:


> Who isnt a cakewalk for floyd?


Have to go to the cream of the crop at no less than MW to start to answer that question :yep


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

I don't wanna see Floyd fight Khan or Maidana... Those 2 guys are too easy for Floyd. Floyd should stay @ 154 and defend his belts against Lara or Molina! Those would be interesting bouts!

LOL @ people saying Floyd is "Ducking" Khan


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

If Khan had a good chin and great power... Then id give him a chance at beating Floyd.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> which is pretty funny because I'm in the same boat :think
> 
> I honestly think Maidana would beat Khan right now though


Wouldn't you like to see Floyd fighter better guys than Maidana or Khan? I know some fights are not possible.. But what about Garcia @ 147, Thurman @ 147? Lara 154? Molina 154? Martinez 154?


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Why are some posters here taking out there frustration on Khan by showing pics of him being knocked down or knocked out?....Is he suppose to pass up a Mayweather fight cause people don't want him to have it?


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Executioner said:


> this fight is definately going down on may....khan has been touring around asia lately trying to get more exposure


Doing charity work in Pakistan and currently in Dubai, how is that touring for exposure.....lol SILLY CUNT!

The story is made up as is the norm with the Daily Fail and Khan has said next to fuck all about the fight being confirmed in recent tv or press interviews.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

First time I haven't gave a fuck about a Mayweather fight. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

JMP said:


> First time I haven't gave a fuck about a Mayweather fight.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


So you cared about the Guerrero, Baldomir fights? All the past it opponents Floyd has fought? Khan has a style to cause Floyd problems and everyone seems to think Floyd is going to knock Khan out, so either way it will be entertaining. I really like the fight.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So you cared about the Guerrero, Baldomir fights? All the past it opponents Floyd has fought? Khan has a style to cause Floyd problems and everyone seems to think Floyd is going to knock Khan out, so either way it will be entertaining. I really like the fight.


Yeah, true...those weren't captivating matchups. Only reason I was semi interested in seeing him against Guerrero was because of the jail time and because I always enjoy seeing his skills on display.

I'll watch the Khan fight with the hope he can make it interesting, but I don't expect much honestly aside from possibly a couple competitive rounds early.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Wouldn't you like to see Floyd fighter better guys than Maidana or Khan? I know some fights are not possible.. But what about Garcia @ 147, Thurman @ 147? Lara 154? Molina 154? Martinez 154?


good point, I got what you're saying.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Wouldn't you like to see Floyd fighter better guys than Maidana or Khan? I know some fights are not possible.. But what about Garcia @ 147, Thurman @ 147? Lara 154? Molina 154? Martinez 154?


Floyd has 4 fights left if I'm not mistaken. You have to figure out of those four attempts he is going to get one easy fight when you consider promotional feud, network conflict, and fighters getting eliminated from the Floyd sweepstakes due to a bad loss or whatever it may be. We might as well just let Floyd get his easy fight out of the way and look forward to September. By then a good opponent should be available. If he picks on a weak link then feel free to cast stones.


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

smh, daily fail are a joke. everytime this happens with chb lol


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Amirs father- most recent father deserves this fight.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd is a good businessman, this is a very easy fight and brings in a lot of cash.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

If Mayweather fights Khan its a disgrace. The guy needs a few big wins at welterweight before getting it. He has not even fought there before!!

Maidana would be poor too and neither do anything for his resume.:deal

He's got to face either Thurman, Bradley or Pacquiao (or if he wants to stay at 154 take on Lara). All have looked decent at welter and are coming off wins. forget the cross promotion problems because the money is there for these fights. He fought Guerrero because he was mandatory ffs so why not Pacman?:huh


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Turbotime Alt * banned*


:kwonwut


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont know why people keep bringing up "drawing power" for Floyd's opponents so much. Regardless he's making at least 60 mil per fight he's good financially. That and that doesn't do shit for us as fans we still broke lol. But all jokes aside I wonder how many close people he has around him that doesn't just see his as $$$$$ and values him as a person outside of his financial status.


Please fight Khan so I can laugh my ass off. Better than Guerrero but disappointed this is a step back. Want Floyd to have Lara and GGG b2b but that's not happening. My prediction is that he'll fight Khan/Garcia or Maidana/Garcia in '14. Meh.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

BTW, part of this is buisness. Pushing a Khan fight rumour does make the Maidana fight look better though its not much to begin with. Not falling for it myself will just wait til his next fight is announced and not watch either on my own time. Maybe at a friends house if he happens to have it on but will be on the mobile mainly not watching.


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

JMP said:


> First time I haven't gave a fuck about a Mayweather fight.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I'd care more about this fight from a spectacle standpoint than, say, the Guerrero fight, which had no intriguing storyline whatsoever.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

A lot of dumbasses here better realise what Roy Jones and Paulie was saying...it says a lot for Mayweather to be able to make adjustments to a style of Khan's that easily outpoints everyone in the division i.e the Garcia's, the Maidana's, the Malignaggi's etc. 

That says more about Mayweather's greatness and cements it more than fighting some slow ass, dumbass Maidana.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

techks said:


> Dont know why people keep bringing up "drawing power" for Floyd's opponents so much. Regardless he's making at least 60 mil per fight he's good financially. That and that doesn't do shit for us as fans we still broke lol. But all jokes aside I wonder how many close people he has around him that doesn't just see his as $$$$$ and values him as a person outside of his financial status.
> 
> Please fight Khan so I can laugh my ass off. Better than Guerrero but disappointed this is a step back. Want Floyd to have Lara and GGG b2b but that's not happening. My prediction is that he'll fight Khan/Garcia or Maidana/Garcia in '14. Meh.


They need to draw because showtime prolli wont want it then.

GGG fight is dumb, guys at 160 and with tr/hbo so hard to make but if he wants that fight guy should go down to 154 and challenge there. Lara needs to build his name and he can only do that if goldenboy feed canelo to him.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Floyd has 4 fights left if I'm not mistaken. You have to figure out of those four attempts he is going to get one easy fight when you consider promotional feud, network conflict, and fighters getting eliminated from the Floyd sweepstakes due to a bad loss or whatever it may be. We might as well just let Floyd get his easy fight out of the way and look forward to September. By then a good opponent should be available. If he picks on a weak link then feel free to cast stones.


robert guerrero was his easy fight!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia deserves it the most IMO. However I have no problem with Khan, although I would have much preferred Roach Khan


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> robert guerrero was his easy fight!


Thats what I'm saying. 147 is dead since he cant fight Pacquiao or Bradley but wouldn't mind a Thurman fight if he fought Lara or GGG the same yr. Again, not happening. And what drawing power did Ortiz or Robert have? I wish people would just admit they want Floyd to have nothing but easy fights. Be honest about the bitchness.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> Thats what I'm saying. 147 is dead since he cant fight Pacquiao or Bradley but wouldn't mind a Thurman fight if he fought Lara or GGG the same yr. Again, not happening. And what drawing power did Ortiz or Robert have? I wish people would just admit they want Floyd to have nothing but easy fights. Be honest about the bitchness.


Who wants Floyd to fight nothing but easy fights atsch


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Lot of folks especially those claiming Floyd-Garcia is a good fight. If they like sweeps that much. I didn't expect Canelo-Floyd to be one but Garcia? Doesn't win a rd and thats easy to expect. Maidana either. Not even too sure Floyd ko's Khan had that fight been announced next. As I always say, why I want him to face Lara and then top MW's but he doesn't want to take the risks.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who wants Floyd to fight nothing but easy fights atsch


If that were the case, we'd all be revved up for the "Khan Fight" :!:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> If that were the case, we'd all be revved up for the "Khan Fight" :!:


Right!!?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> Lot of folks especially those claiming Floyd-Garcia is a good fight. If they like sweeps that much.


Ok, right now floyd would beat Garcia by a wide margin, but I think Garcia can improve more than he has already. If he looks good at 147 then i wouldnt mind seeing the fight eventually.

Garcia is a very good technician with excellent power. He is a bit flat footed sometimes but I think he is very well rounded which is what you have to be to beat Floyd.

I expect Garcia to definitely lose some power at 147. I also think that he would do very well if he maintained some of his power not all of it but at least some because I think Floyd will be old enough by the time Garcia fights him.

He has to improve his jab before I give him a serious chance. At the moment I think Thurman has a better chance to dethrone Floyd, but we'll see ho Danny looks at 147.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia is good but never will be good enough nor has the style I'm interested in Floyd facing. At least with Thurman he has power so I wouldn't mind that fight for Floyd though dont think he takes it too much risk and not enough reward. Floyd dominates both and not making Thurman to be something he isnt but Floyd hasn't fought a puncher like that in a while from a guy not an old fart.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Right!!?


Then why is he exempt from facing Lara and GGG? Not big enough draws right but he fought Guerrero and Ortiz. People would rather him face Maidana and Garcia instead and you know it. Look at any recent thread with guys wishlists of Floyds next opponents and bet their names come up the most.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> If that were the case, we'd all be revved up for the "Khan Fight" :!:


Maidana is an easy fight but many people are pumped for that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> Then why is he exempt from facing Lara and GGG? Not big enough draws right but he fought Guerrero and Ortiz. People would rather him face Maidana and Garcia instead and you know it. Look at any recent thread with guys wishlists of Floyds next opponents and bet their names come up the most.


Golovkin is an HBO fighter. Who said they didn't want him to fight Lara? I'd prefer both over Khan.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Golovkin is an HBO fighter. Who said they didn't want him to fight Lara? I'd prefer both over Khan.


I'm saying in general. Look at how many posts there are with people jizzing themselves over Maidana/Floyd. If Floyd were somehow able to fight Bradley and Thurman I would be interested if he fought at 147 but dont see those happening. I'm not even sure what Thurman is lol(black?hispanic?)


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> A lot of dumbasses here better realise what Roy Jones and Paulie was saying...it says a lot for Mayweather to be able to make adjustments to a style of Khan's that easily outpoints everyone in the division i.e the Garcia's, the Maidana's, the Malignaggi's etc.
> 
> That says more about Mayweather's greatness and cements it more than fighting some slow ass, dumbass Maidana.


This.

Haterz be scared for they baby boy Floyd when my man King Khan comes rollin'

:cmon:amir:cmon


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

techks said:


> I'm saying in general. Look at how many posts there are with people jizzing themselves over Maidana/Floyd. If Floyd were somehow able to fight Bradley and Thurman I would be interested if he fought at 147 but dont see those happening. I'm not even sure what Thurman is lol(black?hispanic?)


I think Thurmans is mixed black/white like ward.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> I'm saying in general. Look at how many posts there are with people jizzing themselves over Maidana/Floyd. If Floyd were somehow able to fight Bradley and Thurman I would be interested if he fought at 147 but dont see those happening. I'm not even sure what Thurman is lol(black?hispanic?)


In general? Who gives a hell what the General public thinks :lol: If you know boxing you shouldn't let your vagina bleed over what fly by night boxing fans think. Bradley and Thurman stand about the same chance as Maidana anyways.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> In general? Who gives a hell what the General public thinks :lol: If you know boxing you shouldn't let your vagina bleed over what fly by night boxing fans think. Bradley and Thurman stand about the same chance as Maidana anyways.


Calm the fuck down I'm not even dissing him plus I said he beats them anyways. Just different styles getting sick of Floyd beating the same ol clueless come forward fighters. Canelo tried to outbox him lol. Why I always say I want him to face top MW's not like he isnt skilled enough to do so. Bradley is arguably the 2nd best WW which is why I dont have problems with him facing him if it werent for the feud. I'd still give him credit just would prefer he fight top guys at MW primarily. He can at least beat Sturm.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

And I cant say anything semi bad about Floyd without you flomos jumping all over me. Sorry sir he has Ellerbe for defending him and keeping him nice and warm at night with his mustache.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> Calm the fuck down I'm not even dissing him plus I said he beats them anyways. Just different styles getting sick of Floyd beating the same ol clueless come forward fighters. Canelo tried to outbox him lol. Why I always say I want him to face top MW's not like he isnt skilled enough to do so. Bradley is arguably the 2nd best WW which is why I dont have problems with him facing him if it werent for the feud. I'd still give him credit just would prefer he fight top guys at MW primarily. He can at least beat Sturm.


Hes not going to fight HBO/TR fighters get it through your head.

Lara/Maidana/Thurman etc are all better than a Khan fight so I'm not arguing for Khan here :conf


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hes not going to fight HBO/TR fighters get it through your head.
> 
> Lara/Maidana/Thurman etc are all better than a Khan fight so I'm not arguing for Khan here :conf


"*IF IT WERENT FOR THE FEUD*"

You just said every fight at WW is pointless not me therefore by that logic you want him to take nothing but easy fights if you want him to continue at the weight. Im the optimistic one here saying I like a Thurman fight though you have to go with Mayweather in that. But according to you Thurman has the same chance as Khan so why bother?

God vs Mayweather? Im going with Mayweather

Allah? Same chance as God.

Jesus? He took an L on the cross. Mayweather never loss.

Muhammad? His name isnt appealing enough to be a Mayweather foe.

Buddha? Too fat, Mayweather boxes circles around him.

Vishnu? Needs several more solid wins before facing Mayweather.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> "*IF IT WERENT FOR THE FEUD*"
> 
> You just said every fight at WW is pointless not me therefore by that logic you want him to take nothing but easy fights if you want him to continue at the weight. Im the optimistic one here saying I like a Thurman fight though you have to go with Mayweather in that. But according to you Thurman has the same chance as Khan so why bother?
> 
> ...


Don't get upset.

Of course Thurman or Maidana isn't pointless for Mayweather. Beating rated contenders and fellow champions is a good thing. I said they were better fights than Khan, but they wouldn't beat Mayweather. I always welcome Lara who has a better chance than those 3 obviously.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> I think Thurmans is mixed black/white like ward.


 @techks
Thurman is half black half Puerto Rican


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

If im upset its because you flomos say everyone at 147-154 has the same chance but want him to continue at those weights. I bring up "why not challenge himself at MW" but he's too small. Okay. Plus according to you, Thurman and Maidana have the same chance as Khan so why not? Khan beat Maidana too.

Isnt Lara "not proven enough and needs more names"? Hear that shit all the time but he beat Canelo whose only good win was Trout. Then "he cant draw enough" is up there too. That fight aint happening he's not a come forward Mexican or a past prime fighter.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> If im upset its because you flomos say everyone at 147-154 has the same chance but want him to continue at those weights. I bring up "why not challenge himself at MW" but he's too small. Okay. Plus according to you, Thurman and Maidana have the same chance as Khan so why not? Khan beat Maidana too.
> 
> Isnt Lara "not proven enough and needs more names"? Hear that shit all the time but he beat Canelo whose only good win was Trout. Then "he cant draw enough" is up there too. That fight aint happening he's not a come forward Mexican or a past prime fighter.


Where did I say Thurman/Maidana has the same chance as Khan :rofl Wipe the tears and read again.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @techks
> Thurman is half black half Puerto Rican


Thanks, knew he was hispanic. Again we have to favor Floyd over him and Floyd's the most talented I get it but this "everyone has the same chance at 147-154" crap is soo pessimistic to me. Feel that way then demand him to fight top MW's or admit you want him to face nothing but easy fights elsewhere. Later is more believable for the so-called "fans" when really the majority are Floyd's penisriders.

We all have moments of bias but to be like that all the time is just nonstop nuthugging. And no not accussing you of it I actually get along with you and Leon and sometimes turbo when he's not up Mayweathers ass so much but lately he is. Remember Samski? I mean people like that.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Where did I say Thurman/Maidana has the same chance as Khan :rofl Wipe the tears and read again.


You implied it. Plus you feel Floyd beats anyone easily at 147 so by theory anyone there is an easy fight, no? Like how you try to save face but its not working you know you feel that way. So if Thurman/Maidana have a chance of 0 to beat Mayweather and so does Khan, its obviously the same. Not hard to figure out.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

> "You know the English love to travel for a fight, to watch a big fight," Khan told CNBC. "It's a great position I'm in, and I think it's great to have the following I have. *If Floyd wants to be a superstar, he needs to face guys who have a big following, especially elsewhere in the world."*












Is this guy for real? Just imagine if he were in Floyd's or Pacquiao's position in terms of being the best/popular fighter in the sport, he'd probably say more over-the-top egotistical things than we've heard from Floyd.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> You implied it. Plus you feel Floyd beats anyone easily at 147 so by theory anyone there is an easy fight, no? Like how you try to save face but its not working you know you feel that way. So if Thurman/Maidana have a chance of 0 to beat Mayweather and so does Khan, its obviously the same. Not hard to figure out.


I also didn't say zero chance atsch stop saying I'm making such statements when I'm not.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

You didnt answer the question, do you not feel Floyd beats everyone easily at 147?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

techks said:


> You didnt answer the question, do you not feel Floyd beats everyone easily at 147?


I'd give Thurman/Bradley/Maidana a better chance than Khan. Khan has a 1 percenter's shot while Thurman/Bradley/Maidana have around a 10 percenter's.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, we're getting somewhere. I was bring up Thurman and Bradley a few months ago and some were saying they all have 0 chance sure it was you but others said the same. Maidana has 0 and Khan has 0 I feel you're probably banking on Mayweather to age which is possible but he's been too dominant so far to suggest that imho. Thurman only has a punchers chance(10-15%?) and I think Bradley could win 2-3 rds with his style. 

Really not thrilled with anyone he fights at 147 tbh outside of Pacquiao again, styles(activity), but wish Floyd-Martinez would've happened in '11 or later '10 would've been great and that was the biggest superfight of the time me and Leon were saying that. Would still see it now but Martinez may not be the same and tbh only reason he may have "declined" post-10 because he was a natural 154 fighting guys who really were hurting him plus his hands down style is risky.

No Floyd aint fighting at MW I'm not expecting that just will not see his next few fights on my own time, more predictable mismatches. I'm wrong and any are competitive I'll put an avy of that fight or anymore. Not even fighting Lara he's wasting my expectations for him but its his career not mine.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

can we close this thread?

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15886.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

techks said:


> Okay, we're getting somewhere. I was bring up Thurman and Bradley a few months ago and some were saying they all have 0 chance sure it was you but others said the same. Maidana has 0 and Khan has 0 I feel you're probably banking on Mayweather to age which is possible but he's been too dominant so far to suggest that imho. Thurman only has a punchers chance(10-15%?) and I think Bradley could win 2-3 rds with his style.
> 
> Really not thrilled with anyone he fights at 147 tbh outside of Pacquiao again, styles(activity), but wish Floyd-Martinez would've happened in '11 or later '10 would've been great and that was the biggest superfight of the time me and Leon were saying that. Would still see it now but Martinez may not be the same and tbh only reason he may have "declined" post-10 because he was a natural 154 fighting guys who really were hurting him plus his hands down style is risky.
> 
> No Floyd aint fighting at MW I'm not expecting that just will not see his next few fights on my own time, more predictable mismatches. I'm wrong and any are competitive I'll put an avy of that fight or anymore. Not even fighting Lara he's wasting my expectations for him but its his career not mine.


When Mayweather wanted to fight De La Hoya he moved up a weight class to put himself in range and then jumped another weight class which he never fought before agreeing to what ever Hoya wanted in order to get the fight made. He demanded the fight from his promoter and then when his promoter didn't want to make the fight he left his promoter in order to further put himself in position to make that fight.

Martinez and Lara have not done anything close to that in order to make a Mayweather fight. Marquez jumped up 2 weight classes, Guerrero jumped up 2 weight classes and scored some good wins. Canelo demanded the fight from his promoter even against his advisers advice and tried to land a guarantee from Mayweather in order to perform on his under card. Mosley jumped in the ring to challenge Mayweather during a Mayweather fight. Cotto left TR to make the fight.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> Maidana is an easy fight but many people are pumped for that.


It probably is easy amd Not that I agree "many" are pumped,
BUT at least Maidana is 4-0 (3KO's) in his last 4 and coming off a big win since joining with Coach Garcia ...and Khan is on a serious down slide.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> can we close this thread?
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15886.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Khan is trolling us


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> can we close this thread?
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15886.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


None of us have shit on Ben Thompson's level of Flomo. That cat is something else :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I'd give Thurman/Bradley/Maidana a better chance than Khan. Khan has a 1 percenter's shot while Thurman/Bradley/Maidana are 10 percenter's.


Is @Teeto aware of this?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> :SOK


:staredog


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'd give Thurman/Bradley/Maidana a better chance than Khan. Khan has a 1 percenter's shot while Thurman/Bradley/Maidana have around a 10 percenter's.


I agree with Thurman and Bradley having a better chance than Khan but Maidana certainly doesn't. Maidana is the kind of guy Floyd would feast on, without any problems.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> can we close this thread?
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15886.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


You know, those were some pretty damn good questions :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> None of us have shit on Ben Thompson's level of Flomo. That cat is something else :rofl


:lol: real talk


pipe wrenched said:


> You know, those were some pretty damn good questions :lol:


yeah that's for sure :yep


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Is @Teeto aware of this?


what's this man?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I agree with Thurman and Bradley having a better chance than Khan but Maidana certainly doesn't. Maidana is the kind of guy Floyd would feast on, without any problems.


But at least Maidana has carried his power up. He has a puncher's chance. Khan has no chance.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I really don't wanna see this fight. I'll lose respect for Floyd if he takes it


----------

